# [Snake bite] don’t stick your hand in their face



## Herpetology (May 25, 2020)

hi baby girl 

https://www.facebook.com/658781457/posts/10158600630976458/?

Check out the colour of her hand when she lets go, it’s like a ghost hand

I guess a valuable lesson to always have 2 people for the very large species, would have been impossible if she were alone


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 25, 2020)

Herptology said:


> hi baby girl
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/658781457/posts/10158600630976458/?
> 
> ...


Hows the camera guy lol should i keep filming

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (May 25, 2020)

WizardFromAus- said:


> Hows the camera guy lol should i keep filming
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


hows the blood squirting from her hand!


----------



## WizardFromAus- (May 25, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> hows the blood squirting from her hand!


Must of really ripped in there aye 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Adam- (May 25, 2020)

"Let's see how Chris goes with the tail end" - I don't think Chris was the one worth watching. 

Question (not that I'll ever own anything remotely that size) - but that's the first time I've seen someone unhook a snake with a snake hook in it's mouth. Is this standard practice / OK to do with larger snakes? Or would have mouth wash / etc still have been better in this scenario?

I would imagine that the pain would have had the handler with a foggy mind during this - so this isn't as an attack - just feeding my curiosity.


----------



## Herpetology (May 25, 2020)

-Adam- said:


> "Let's see how Chris goes with the tail end" - I don't think Chris was the one worth watching.
> 
> Question (not that I'll ever own anything remotely that size) - but that's the first time I've seen someone unhook a snake with a snake hook in it's mouth. Is this standard practice / OK to do with larger snakes? Or would have mouth wash / etc still have been better in this scenario?
> 
> I would imagine that the pain would have had the handler with a foggy mind during this - so this isn't as an attack - just feeding my curiosity.


Definitely not the standard to crank the snakes mouth off haha he’s lucky he didn’t go through with pulling on the snakes neck, would have ripped a huggggeeeee Gash in the ladies arm, would have been like yanking on a saw in wood

Standard is usually to run under water, which will either make snake let go or constrict harder

Other standard which works 99/100 times is alcohol in form of mouth wash

My largest is a coastal carpet, maybe 7-8ft, I usually just endure the pain as it’s not too bad, mainly uncomfortable, the pain comes about 5minutes later when it starts to swell up and bruise and u got all sort of disinfectants in ur cuts


----------



## Sdaji (May 25, 2020)

So many mistakes in that video, difficult to count them all, and plenty I wouldn't have even thought of if you gave me the task of making a video with all the mistakes.

Most ridiculous is simply that the snake is clearly in feeding mode before she even pulls the lid off, and then she puts her arm in the snake's face. A lot of the other mistakes are crazy newbie mistakes you wouldn't expect anyone working with a retic that size to make. As stated above, tearing the snake off is going to cause a lot more damage (in this case the snake is probably large enough for the teeth not to be pulled out, but the human skin and flesh will be a lot worse for wear!) and while I generally wouldn't resort to the use of alcohol, in a feeding bite involving a snake of this size I wouldn't hesitate to grab the metho.

Definitely not enough experience between the three of them to warrant dealing with a retic this size.


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 26, 2020)

No grappa ay ? For the pain i mean !


----------



## Brandon 94 (Jun 1, 2020)

Who in their right mind puts a snake that size in a top opening enclosure? Good lesson learnt I’d say


----------



## Lurker (Jun 1, 2020)

That snake was in feeding mode the instant she touched the lid of the tank, a lid that was held down by large paper clips as well. She obviously didn’t know her own snake that well, when she let it scent her hand the way it did; maybe the rat racks in the back of the room had it stirred up a fair bit, but it was code red for her from the word go.

Like all good lessons, I guess this one had to be learned the hard way for her.


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> That snake was in feeding mode the instant she touched the lid of the tank, a lid that was held down by large paper clips as well. She obviously didn’t know her own snake that well, when she let it scent her hand the way it did; maybe the rat racks in the back of the room had it stirred up a fair bit, but it was code red for her from the word go.
> 
> Like all good lessons, I guess this one had to be learned the hard way for her.



Can you imagine the number of people who have contacted her giving everything from friendly advice to mocking criticism to all out abuse? Haha, she 120% deserved the bite and it's quite remarkable that someone inexperienced enough to be making so many glaring errors was in the position of dealing with a retic that size (with two others present, neither of whom yelled "STOP!!!"), but I feel a little sorry for her when I think about how bad it would be for this most embarrassing event to go so viral.

I read a comment from her which said that after watching the video she could see the instant the snake went into feeding mode... which I figure she has by now realised she was completely wrong about, because as you say, from the moment the snake knew she was there it was in feeding mode, it was abundantly clear well before the lid was off, and was constantly obvious until she was losing blood.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Despite all the mistakes and apathy from her "friends" I thought she handled it well. She didn't freak out, she was calm through-out even with blood spraying , 1 tough girl


----------



## Lurker (Jun 1, 2020)

She didn’t know crap about that python being in feeding mode at all, not when she was playing with it nor when she watched the video later on; she’s read all the comments on it and is simply trying to hose things down with some BS afterward. Anyone with a bit of experience with pythons can sense when their snake is getting set to latch on, while the lids still on the tank, just by watching how alert and eager they are.

She’s just lucky she wasn’t one of those people that have to shove their face into their python’s face and try to nuzzle into them, that retic would’ve latched onto her face in an instant and wrapped itself around her throat pretty quickly....and with the pair of inexperienced onlookers she had with her at the time, the snake wouldn’t have let go until it felt the pulse in her neck stop beating.


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 1, 2020)

This guy really covered it well with her faults and things she sorta did right

Key point is she’s lucky for A) she had someone with her as the snake was starting to get her shoulder which would lead to neck. And B) it wasn’t a larger retic which can be almost impossible to get off, and would cause permanent nerve damage and need reconstruction surgery (and also that they can kill you in a minute with that huge crushing power)


----------



## -Adam- (Jun 2, 2020)

Herptology said:


> This guy really covered it well with her faults and things she sorta did right
> 
> Key point is she’s lucky for A) she had someone with her as the snake was starting to get her shoulder which would lead to neck. And B) it wasn’t a larger retic which can be almost impossible to get off, and would cause permanent nerve damage and need reconstruction surgery (and also that they can kill you in a minute with that huge crushing power)




That's the first time I've heard someone mention hot water (not burning) but hot - to get a snake to let go.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 2, 2020)

-Adam- said:


> That's the first time I've heard someone mention hot water (not burning) but hot - to get a snake to let go.[/QUOT The only time I've ever been wrapped was by my childrens,( yeah I know) I just stuck my hand under the cold tap and he let go


----------

